# Searching for a friend near St. Louis



## sesakaso (Jul 5, 2015)

I recently rescued what what was told to be a male rat, but turned out to be a female. I didn't have the heart to turn her away so I set up a second cage to keep her apart from my boys(and pray like crazy she isn't already pregnant). Does anyone know of a rattery in the St. Louis area? I'm willing to travel a little ways, but not too far. My husband likes the dumbo rats of most varieties or just one with cool markings...lol.


----------



## rattie-love (Nov 4, 2015)

There are dumbos for sale on CL in St. Louis
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/5302489432.html


----------



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

There is a rescue in Indiana


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

EARPS is in Indiana but I checked their website for myself a few days ago and they didn't appear to have any rats. Good luck.


----------

